
The Joy of Text: James Wood’s Inspired Reading - pepys
https://www.bookforum.com/print/2605/james-wood-s-inspired-reading-23862
======
rbanffy
Worth noting this is not James Woods, the known actor and hater. This is James
Wood, the author and literary critic.

~~~
dralley
Thanks for clarifying, as I was wondering why anybody would listen to what
James Woods has to say...

~~~
rbanffy
He's still useful. If, for some reason, you find yourself agreeing with him,
you immediately know you're wrong.

------
greanbeetle
James Woods is among my least favorite writers. His previous book "How Fiction
Works" was condescending and pretentious. This essay collection is no
different.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/17/books/review/Kirn-t.html](https://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/17/books/review/Kirn-t.html)

------
sharker8
Reading this as the work of actor James Woods is funny, but reading it as a
literal sentient, personified, block of wood is even better: "What are we to
think, then, about a critic criticizing a critic? Do I intend to get you to
see Sebald or Roth as I see Wood seeing them? But of course, to see Wood as I
see him is, in part, to see how Wood sees."

------
o_nate
If he gets really excited about something, it's usually worth checking out.
That makes him a useful critic.

